# OZ Mito Refinish



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)

I've had these for over a year now and its time to change them up. These are very old. Originally 18x8.5 18x9.5. Now they are 18x9.5 18x10 with barrels/lips from transwheel. 

This is a simple refinish which includes sanding/polishing all 4 lips, cleaning and polishing original oz bolts, and platinum gray painted faces. 

*Here is what they looked like when I picked them up
*
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12172738583" title="DSC_7215 by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5540/12172738583_3dc41d4eac_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="DSC_7215"></a>

*Removal of clear coat with aircraft stripper
*
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16144425919" title="Untitled by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7480/16144425919_7f785ccba1_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now the refinish starts

*I used 800, 1000, 1500, 2000, and 2500 grit sandpaper and White Diamond polish on the lips. 
*
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15708209464" title="Untitled by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8607/15708209464_78debaca5c_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15708209494" title="Untitled by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7567/15708209494_8f6aa403fc_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>

*I'll get some progress pics on the next lip. This is a completed one. 
*
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16143043418" title="Untitled by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7466/16143043418_9c87783fdc_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16143043488" title="Untitled by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8586/16143043488_782258c2af_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16143238430" title="Untitled by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8624/16143238430_1f424bd8bf_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>

*Blurry but polished bolts. Let them sit in vinegar for 24 hours and then polished. 
*
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16329754732" title="Untitled by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7495/16329754732_e62becc6d8_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>

*And faces before I sent them to be painted. 
*
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16330621925" title="Untitled by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8617/16330621925_b13afba7f3_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>

I'll try to keep this updated as I do more work on the remaining lips.


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Nice, question for u. Those are 2 piece right?


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Good work Chris, glad to see more posting their projects up :beer:


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

03_uni-B said:


> Good work Chris, glad to see more posting their projects up :beer:


you're welcome marc. I told him to :laugh::wave:




Chris Anderson said:


> *Blurry but polished bolts. Let them sit in vinegar for 24 hours and then polished.
> *
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16329754732" title="Untitled by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7495/16329754732_e62becc6d8_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>


soaked the bolts in vinegar? I haven't heard that one before, how'd that turn out? and do you have before pictures? I soaked mine in diet coke, cleaned up with denatured alcohol, then rubbed with blue magic polish in a rubber glove.


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)

BT12 said:


> Nice, question for u. Those are 2 piece right?


yeah


03_uni-B said:


> Good work Chris, glad to see more posting their projects up :beer:


:thumbup:


carlhuebner said:


> soaked the bolts in vinegar? I haven't heard that one before, how'd that turn out? and do you have before pictures? I soaked mine in diet coke, cleaned up with denatured alcohol, then rubbed with blue magic polish in a rubber glove.


Yep, I saw some people suggest vinegar and we had some in the house so i tried it and most of the surface rust flaked off (not all of it though, may try it again). But it worked pretty well, just had to go back and quickly polish them. 

Here is an extra bolt that didn't go in the bath 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16331668821" title="Untitled by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7507/16331668821_c13f644acd_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for putting this up Chris. Just added it to the *Reference Thread*. :thumbup:

opcorn:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

carlhuebner said:


> you're welcome marc. I told him to :laugh::wave:
> 
> 
> 
> soaked the bolts in vinegar? I haven't heard that one before, how'd that turn out? and do you have before pictures? I soaked mine in diet coke, cleaned up with denatured alcohol, then rubbed with blue magic polish in a rubber glove.


I'll rub you with blue magic in a rubber glove


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

03_uni-B said:


> I'll rub you with blue magic in a rubber glove
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well since i already did my bolts, i guess you're going to have to try the rubber glove method with my nuts


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

carlhuebner said:


> well since i already did my bolts, i guess you're going to have to try the rubber glove method with my nuts


deal.


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)

A couple progress pics. I forgot to take pics between each step but i believe this was after 1000 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16373772686" title="Untitled by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8561/16373772686_4c23fd2423_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>

and after 1500

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16212359530" title="Untitled by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8659/16212359530_205f1a3bec_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>

and after 2500 and a quick polish 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16213850847" title="Untitled by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7415/16213850847_0bd9f63c36_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>


I should be getting the faces back this weekend and wheels will be back together


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you not use any compounds like tripoli or jewelers rouge?


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)

carlhuebner said:


> Did you not use any compounds like tripoli or jewelers rouge?


negative. should i pick some up?


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

Chris Anderson said:


> negative. should i pick some up?


definitely. i always apply that with a buffing wheel on a drill after my highest grit sand paper before i use polish.


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)

Really happy with how they came out. Aviator grey :heart:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16432114345" title="Untitled by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7411/16432114345_aa6119373a_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16244710050" title="Untitled by Chris Anderson93, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7400/16244710050_71cce6f6f6_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------

